
Arthur Ashkin, Gérard Mourou and Donna Strickland Win Nobel Physics Prize - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/oct/02/arthur-ashkin-gerard-mourou-and-donna-strickland-win-nobel-physics-prize
======
maaaats
During the presentation they showed a video of a person blowing a ping-pong
ball with a hair-dryer, keeping it afloat. What's the relevance to lasers?

~~~
okket
An imaginative way to describe Optical Tweezers, for the real thing see

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_tweezers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_tweezers)

